# Apache with SSL

## True

Hi,

I'm trying to get Apache to run with SSL but I'm really struggling. I'm not new to Apache and I've setup ApacheSSL servers for a couple of years but even following the Gentoo documentation I still can't get https working.

Here are the USE options I've specified:

USE="java ssl libwww pam tcpd -qt -kde -gnome -X -gpm -gtk"

I've emerged Apache, mod_ssl etc and edited the apache configuration file. I've made sure the entry in /etc/conf/apache uses SSL and I've added 'Listen 143' to apache's conf. Apache starts up OK and 'ps aux' lists that Apache is running with -D SSL but I cannot connect on port 143 from another machine. I can connect to port 80 however.

The odd thing is that locally I can do a telnet localhost 143 and it does connect. If even lets me do a 'get /' to which Apache responds with a 501 - so it must be listening on 143. However if I try to do 'lynx https://localhost' it fails to connect, saying 'unable to connect'.

I have to say that the Gentoo documentation is excellent (esp. th enew security doc) but the Apache doc is a little sparse. Certainly following it to the letter doesn't work.

Has anyone got any ideas where I might be going wrong? Any help would be much appreciated.

----------

## Target

That would probably be because port 443 is the HTTPS port and not 143.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Guest

Doh! Like I said, I've been setting up ApacheSSL servers for a while now   :Embarassed: 

Thanks.

----------

